# GAME THREAD: Lakers 107, Magic 84 (Final)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Magic at Lakers (December 15 - 6:30 p.m. PST)*

Orlando is coming off a 26-point drubbing of Golden State, a team that outgunned the Lakers last Wednesday night.

Lakers sleepwalked through another one at Staples, and got punished for it, losing to the Hornets by 16. It wasn't even that close, and it is clear to even the most casual fan that the Lakers aren't even close to championship-contending team.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

They better be prepared. I'm sure they will get McGrady's best effort.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

HA...I don't think the Lakers are prepared to beat my highschool basketball team right now. Mcgrady will torch us because the Lakers are currently unable to play decent basketball for 48 minutes. 
I hope im wrong:heart:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Can we not start game threads until the day of the game?

I doubt that any of us can truly predict what will happen in this game, only a few minutes after the last awful loss.

It kind of seems like it's become a race to see who can make the game threads first. 

Let's discuss the most recent game, rather than directly move on to the next one.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Sometimes it is good to move on. 

The Magic are the worst defending team in the league, as they have only 1 player who plays defense and that is TMac (although you wouldn't know that by what his coach says). 

Garrity is a joke at power forward, 
Miller is out with strept throat, 
and Horace is gone(the only other defender they had). 
Armstrong is a very old 34 years old, 
and Vaughn is a decent defender, but doesn't see much time. They have a lot of NEW players (rookies) on their team and when they aren't hitting their shots, they are awful. 

LA will win this easily!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> LA will win this easily!


Exactly what people said in the Hornets game thread.

This game will be close.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm ready to move on this game will be interesting. I don't think Kobe will go head to head like he did last game. Kobe will try and feed Shaq all night and get others inolved and late try to get his shot which seems to be the way he's playing lately. Look for Kobe to maybe get another triple double and Shaq will get 35+ and the Lakers lose another game. There's alot of tension on the team right now Shaq seems to have lost the trust in some of the guys and the role guys are feeling the pressure. The Magic will get every shot they want and the Lakers lose I hate to say that I just feel right now the energy is just sapped from the team from all the games and the griping. Too much tension to play comfortably right now.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I'm ready to move on this game will be interesting. I don't think Kobe will go head to head like he did last game. Kobe will try and feed Shaq all night and get others inolved and late try to get his shot which seems to be the way he's playing lately. <b>Look for Kobe to maybe get another triple double and Shaq will get 35+ and the Lakers lose another game. </b>There's alot of tension on the team right now Shaq seems to have lost the trust in some of the guys and the role guys are feeling the pressure. The Magic will get every shot they want and the Lakers lose I hate to say that I just feel right now the energy is just sapped from the team from all the games and the griping. Too much tension to play comfortably right now.


If Shaq gets only 35 and Kobe has a triple double - how in the world could they lose to the Magic? 

The Magic have nobody but TMac and if he gets doubled and tripled, there is no way that lousy defending team can beat the Lakers! Trust me - no way the Lakers lose this game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> If Shaq gets only 35 and Kobe has a triple double - how in the world could they lose to the Magic?
> ...



Again I hope you're right. They lost to the magic before when Kobe and Shaq both scored 30+. I just think the Magic pick and pop offense may beat them . You have to be hustling all over the court to beat them because of their perimeter shooters and the Lakers don't seem to be rotating good at all. I just don't see it happening right now until some things are worked out internally. I hope you're right though.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

If you watched as many Magic games as I have, you'd rest assured that the Lakers at home and with Shaq being back for his 13th game - the Lakers will run away with the win.

I have directv and watch a lot of the Magic games, & also a lot of the Pacers, Bulls, Hornets, & Wizards games that I can. 

The Magic have no team defense and they have only 1 player who can defend - TMac. 

Garrity is the biggest joke at Power Forward there is and Armstrong is showing how old 34 can be when you play as hard as he has played for years. In other words, Armstrong couldn't guard my sister and can't shoot worth a dang anymore.

Mike Miller is sick and Hill might not even play and even if he does, they STILL have no big body other than Kemp. I believe that alone says it all.


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

ya its not like tmac is a great defender.He lets players blow by him.I hope the lakers win Im not syaing they will cause the way they have been playing everything is so blurry right now.Kobe has to start shooting and do less of the passing.I also think he wont go head to head with tmac he will play an all around game.Hope he gets a triple double cause then the lakers have a great chance at winning.Everytime he gets one they win.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> They better be prepared. I'm sure they will get McGrady's best effort.


Yeah, he is going to bring his A game. I just hope that the Magic's lack of quality big men will allow Shaq to carry us past them, and if Kobe can snap out of his passing mind-set and put points on the board, we should win.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I wish I could watch this game Sunday night! I think Shaq is going to have his best game this year, 40+ points and 13+ boards, the Magic have nothing in the middle. Kobe will also have a great game aslong as his arm is okay. The game is still going to be close though.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

It would be interesting to see the Lakers sign Horace Grant to a 10 day contract and start him at PF. I think this actually would be a good move for them because Horace is so PO at the Magic right now he would have a break out game and make the Magic regret their stupid move. The Lakers will win, but I'vn't said they will lose all season so who knows?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> It would be interesting to see the Lakers sign Horace Grant to a 10 day contract and start him at PF. I think this actually would be a good move for them because Horace is so PO at the Magic right now he would have a break out game and make the Magic regret their stupid move. The Lakers will win, but I'vn't said they will lose all season so who knows?


Horace is too hurt to be on the court at all, if he went out there he would end up have a serious injury.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Horace is too hurt to be on the court at all, if he went out there he would end up have a serious injury.


I thought about that too, but then thought, What the heck. 
It is just his back right, his knee is healed. Other players are playing injured right now.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought about that too, but then thought, What the heck.
> It is just his back right, his knee is healed. Other players are playing injured right now.


His knees are still hurting him I'd probably take sugary and months of resting for him to play again.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> LA will win this easily!


I don't know really why, but I think LA will really win this easily.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Another big game tonight, and the LakeShow D is still M.I.A. I'm just hoping the Lakers play with energy and effort from start to finish. The last game against the Hornets was horrible. TMac like always should have a big game as well as Kobe, The Magic had no answers for Shaq during their last game, but they beat the Lakers big time on the offensive end. I say the Lakers finally win tonight


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wait, is Mike Miller going to play tonight?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Dare I say, T-Mac is putting on a clinic.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

For live game stats click on:
<<http://www.nba.com/games/20021215/ORLLAL/livestats.html>>
Looks like another TD for Kobe @ least in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

KC...T-Mac is putting on a C-L-I-N-I-C. 

Kobe is finding all the open players, Fisher is nailing open jumpers (he has 12pts on 5-7 shooting), and George is really contributing early. Devean has hit both of his jump shots (one was a 3 at the buzzer), has 5pts and is really hustling.

Good start for the Lakers, need to defend the jump shooting better (What else is new?), and get the ball to Shaq some more.

33-26 at the end on the first.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

NOW, you can see why I said, the Lakers would win! Nobody but TMac plays defense! Burkm, their <b>29 year old</b> rookie at power forward/center(LOL) just doesn't do it.

Mike is playing, I see. How about Garrity? LOL

Armstrong? He couldn't guard my kid, let alone Fisher. See what I mean?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Dare I say, T-Mac is putting on a clinic.


The first thing you learn at a clinic is how to pass. Tmac has no assist!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> The first thing you learn at a clinic is how to pass. Tmac has no assist!


Well, if you are watching the game, then you know that his teammates are clanking everything.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Man fisher is rocking it tonite

Go fish


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, if you are watching the game, then you know that his teammates are clanking everything.


dont cry for me agentina


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> dont cry for me agentina


It's ok. You can admit that you were wrong. No one will laugh at you.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Mike Miller- 0-7 FG
Grant Hill- 3-10 FG


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> It's ok. You can admit that you were wrong. No one will laugh at you.


actually I was right; he has no assist.

BTW... you can admit you were making excuses. No one will laugh at you...... other than me:laugh:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Nice lead for the Lakers.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

the second half is Kobe time. here comes the roasting!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Do you think Kobe is going to get a 3Double I am only hearing the game on radio.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

if he doesnt it will be the rebounds. I'm sure he'll have a double double.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I wanted T-Mac to play int he 2nd half, Kobe and George were just starting to shut him down. Hey, he shot a very low percentage in the 2nd quarter.

Shaq and Kobe need to dominate this last quarter.

Lakers up by 11 going into the 4th.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

no more T-Mac this game 

He's back!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Fisher is having a great game he's got 19, 6, & 5 after 3. Not bad for the laker they love to hate.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> no more T-Mac this game


what happen to TMac. let me guess he got hurt....


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> what happen to TMac. let me guess he got hurt....


yep, he is hurting bad.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> yep, he is hurting bad.


what happened?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I don't know cause I just turned on the radio at the end of the 3rd quarter. I think his back is hurting him bad.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

oh well Lakers win, good night


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

yep an easy win for the Lakers hopefully this is the game that gets the train moving.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*The Laker broadcast said and showed that*

DGeorge landed on TMac's back in the last seconds of the 2nd quarter. They showed it and it was nasty! George is not exactly a lightweight. 

I told you Armstrong couldn't guard anybody - I told my pal here watch fisher have a season high against no defense Armstrong! 

Horry should also against Garrity! What a supporting cast for TMac, right?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> actually I was right; he has no assist.
> ...


If you want to just blindly follow stats, be my guest.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

good game by the lakers. 

too bad Tmac got hurt, it would have been a good duel to the finish.

Rifleman, on that note, Mike Miller is also having a BRUTAL game tonite. 

Regardless, Lakers win this one. Can they keep it up? or is it just a bob for air like it has been in the past?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Great game for the Lakers, now they have to win on the road.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: The Laker broadcast said and showed that*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> DGeorge landed on TMac's back in the last seconds of the 2nd quarter.


No, it was Kobe. Kobe's elbow accidentally came down on T-Mac's back.

Or was it an accident? The conspiracy begins.

_Key spooky, mystery music_


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Kobe knew he was getting outplayed, so he resorts to a cheap shot. What a guy...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Kobe knew he was getting outplayed, so he resorts to a cheap shot. What a guy...


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

What does Tmac have anyway??? A chronic back problem?

Is this something that he is going to have to struggle through his entire career or will he need to have surgery later?

It would be a shame for a player of his caliber to be slowed down by such a serious injury.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrice911</b>!
> What does Tmac have anyway??? A chronic back problem?
> 
> Is this something that he is going to have to struggle through his entire career or will he need to have surgery later?
> ...


You make a good point...the elbow to the back wasn't a big deal at all, but it did probably aggravate an outstanding injury. Had to, he hardly touched him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Kobe knew he was getting outplayed, so he resorts to a cheap shot. What a guy...


You're kidding right?

I was joking, it was a complete accident. I guess you didn't see the replay. Kobe didn't see Tracy because he was crouched down, and Kobe's elbow landed on McGrady's back.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!


Take it easy. I was joking.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Take it easy. I was joking.


Well I'm not. That elbow was as cheap as they come! I can't believe Kobe would do such an underhanded thin...Ahh! Just playing, Just Playin! I hope Tracy is alright though. He had to hobble back into lockeroom, and if he couldn't come back into the game, it had to be pretty bad.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

He did come back, but for only a couple of offensive sets...he was clearly hurting, and he left as quickly as he came in and went back into the locker room.

I saw the replay several times, and it was clearly not that hard of a hit...it must have got him right in the sweet spot.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Take it easy. I was joking.


I thought you might be...I suggest you use this smiley  when joking; that's the universal one to convey a tongue-in-cheek comment.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Better yet, use this one... :grinning: — it's the one you see on some web sites, but none of them credit the author for it. Me!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good win, Rifleman was right he told me and I'm always glad to be wrong in Laker victory. Tmac and Kobe, the match-up fizzled, and I'm glad we have to win games not worry about duels if Tmac can get outta the 1st rd and to the finals one day then the duel might actually have some significance. 

Fisher came through in a big way maybe this is the beginning of a good shooting stretch for him.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Kobe knew he was getting outplayed, so he resorts to a cheap shot. What a guy...


Kobe has like 15, 6, & 6 and he was getting out played.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrice911</b>!
> What does Tmac have anyway??? A chronic back problem?
> 
> Is this something that he is going to have to struggle through his entire career or will he need to have surgery later?
> ...


Not really, that will be the crutch that all Tmac fans will have to lean on.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Not really, that will be the crutch that all Tmac fans will have to lean on.


I really want to ride him about his convenient back injuries I just can't. Tmac's a hell of a talent I just don't think he's much of a competitor . It seems like when he's challenged he doesn't always step up. Just a thought nothing solid about that.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> I really want to ride him about his convenient back injuries I just can't. Tmac's a hell of a talent I just don't think he's much of a competitor . It seems like when he's challenged he doesn't always step up. Just a thought nothing solid about that.


I think he had 16 at least in the first quarter, he wasn't missing. 

That elbow to the back did not look "weak". I was pissed. Why Kobe, why did you have to extend the arm right into the middle of the back?:upset:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Did anyone else catch Sunderland calling Ryan Humphrey "Jay Humphrey" (refering to former Jazz and Bucks point guard Jay Humphries).

Who said he didn't have some Chick in him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he had 16 at least in the first quarter, he wasn't missing.
> ...


People throw bows all the time get over it just part of the game no big deal. Elbows are thrown sometimes to make a point other times to rough someone up. Consider TMac roughed up.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he had 16 at least in the first quarter, he wasn't missing.
> ...


I'm sure it was just a mistake when Kobe landed.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

T-Mac needs help bad. He is like Kobe in a way. He had all the help he needed in Toronto, but decided to display his individual talent in Orlando because he knew he had skills. Kobe wanted to leave L.A. to display his individual talent, but ultimately decided to stay in L.A. where the help was. I will be happy and mad when Tim Duncan goes to Orlando, but that's another story. Great game for Lakers! We can do this!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Like I said-Shaq dominated and so we won. Kobe played pretty well but had too many turnovers and didn't shoot well from the field. Fisher had one of those nights I was talking about where he got hot, but I doubt it will last. 

GO LAKERS!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> People throw bows all the time get over it just part of the game no big deal. Elbows are thrown sometimes to make a point other times to rough someone up. Consider TMac roughed up.


Yeah I know, its just of all the places and players. I just wanted to see more of the matchup, and without t-mac it wasn't much of a game.


----------

